# Anybody use the new Snap-on thermal imager?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i tried one. they are awesome, wish i had one, or use of one. as they are around $1300.


----------



## MaNiaCaL (Jan 11, 2017)

A guy in my shop bought one. Looks fantastic. He has used it once to diagnose a heater core problem.

I'm not ready to drop that kinda cash on one yet. There are phone attachment options also.


----------

